# Guangzhou china tour guide



## 888dino (Apr 22, 2014)

Hello, I would like to know if anyone has ever had a tour guide for china for the day, and what the costs should be to take me around shopping. 
Thanks


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

888dino said:


> Hello, I would like to know if anyone has ever had a tour guide for china for the day, and what the costs should be to take me around shopping.
> Thanks


We are outside of Guangzhou and the cost heer is 500 - 600 a day.
Zhongshan Billy


----------



## 888dino (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks billy. Very helpful.


----------

